# Rascal The American Pit Bull Terrier



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

*Okay guys. I've been convinced to make a book after it being mentioned by my wonderful friends many times. I did some thinking last night, and was able to fit it into my job of

editing over 14 pages

managing two websites

doing HTML (on another site)

doing school

Taking care of Jasper and my mom

my business

taking care of my Uncle George (he's my best friend in the whole world, lol hes 77)

making sure i get good grades

taking in and finishing requests (lol please request more i get bored if i'm not drawing)

and trying to manage money to keep my business up
each and every day.

But all is good because i want to make this book, its going to be titled:
**
Rascal The American Pit Bull Terrier*

 *Heck i even drew a book cover for it yesterday night AND made a page about it on my site (well one of them).
Blast this sun, it ain't even out so the pic is dark and there wasn't enough light when i took it. Its even going to get its own website one day.

I know that books take time so please do not forget about this page and check back 3 times a week at least. I have always thought of writing a book about the wonderful American Pit Bull Terrier but one that would be enjoyed by all ages, and show that this breed is just as friendly as any other happy breed in the hands of a loving person. and well i have been convinced so here it starts, with a profile of Rascal the Pit.
Here is the books page:* Rascal The American Pit Bull Terrier (The BittersweetEmbrace of Art)

book cover:  









 Rascal The American Pit Bull Terrier:

 Description : *Rascal is a buckskin colored American Pit Bull Terrier with a red nose, and pink paw pads.*

 Personality : *a sweet, mischievous, APBT who finds himself in loads of trouble a lot. He is only 10 weeks old but is one heck of a pup. He lives with a young girl at the age of 14 who is an artist and loves to wright stories about her little pup, as much as he loves to star in them! His favorite toy is a squishy rope the holds together three soft blocks with knots at the end that he has always had by his side. He loves to go on adventures that you wouldn't normally find a puppy exploring, such as sailing the seven mighty seas! You never know what he's going to explore next, so check back in and read more about this fabulous, little, tail wagging, sweet heart!*

 Most Known For : *His Mischievous rascal like actions such as chewing shoes, chasing cats, birds, digging holes, he was once caught siting at the dinner table replacing someone for their meal.*
 
History to Now : *Rascal would always play by himself, even though he had 6 litter mates. This action made it hard for him to get a home. In fact, he was the very last puppy to find one until he was picked up by a girl who had wanted a pit bull pup for a very long time, so after saving up money, she bought him, took him home, and named him from his actions; Rascal.
The neighbors don't seem to be bothered by him despite him chewing on their fences, and eating their flowers while leaving a surprise by their doorstep. Actually, on both sides of his house live his two friends, An American Akita named Badger, and a Dalmatian named Chance. They all cause trouble, but are so dog-gone cute til they are corrected with a yummy treat such as sausage, or steak from the corner meat shop.*


----------



## Chaos4ever (Oct 2, 2009)

Kid , your gonna be a millionaire some day.


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Chaos4ever said:


> Kid , your gonna be a millionaire some day.


lol thank you! I sure hope so


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Since i'm finally making a book about my artwork i thought this board would be noticed by now.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Lookin good girl! Keep up the great work and keep us posted!


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

when u become a millionare can i borrow some money


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Czar said:


> when u become a millionare can i borrow some money


XD haha sure! How much you want? (pulls out my diamond stuffed check book)


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

lol ........


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

lol i meant studded not stuffed..oh well XD


----------



## pitbullbabe07 (Feb 18, 2010)

dang girl keep it up! let ur imagination work, some day you will make some money doing kids books or something like that. LOVE the cover!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

i think that has a lot of potential as do you good luck with it and i will buy one of your books when you get done. looks like a good one. i know a few little girls i would give that book to.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awesome


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> i think that has a lot of potential as do you good luck with it and i will buy one of your books when you get done. looks like a good one. i know a few little girls i would give that book to.


lol always looking for supporters!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

This is going to be too cool! I can't wait to get my copy!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> This is going to be too cool! I can't wait to get my copy!


lol! I wonder how to make hard covers for books......hmmm....(thinks)
I was just gonna get me a sketch book and have it bindered together at the post office when i finished. Now you all have me wondering how to help it get even more out there lol


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

free copies for VIPs?


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

NinaThePitbull said:


> free copies for VIPs?


lol......nope


----------



## Chaos4ever (Oct 2, 2009)

I think you should copyright your final edition and send it to a company who publishes coloring or childerns books and see what they say.


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Chaos4ever said:


> I think you should copyright your final edition and send it to a company who publishes coloring or childerns books and see what they say.


Yeah that makes sense. How do i copyright?


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG Anntannise, Czar is right your gonna be famous one day, I too can't wait to have my copy


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

apbtmom76 said:


> OMG Anntannise, Czar is right your gonna be famous one day, I too can't wait to have my copy


Haha i know isn't that cool? I can't wait to start on it some more lol


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

It is super cool girl, you are gonna blow everyone away.


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

apbtmom76 said:


> It is super cool girl, you are gonna blow everyone away.


hahaha It feels good to have supporters


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

Wow, you got it going on. Good luck.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

You're amazing!You draw and write very well.
I can barely draw a stick figure!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

lol don't let this fool you guys, its going to be in a sketch book lol. I don't even know what to do with it when i finish it


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Well you can add a book to my tab! lmao...


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

american_pit13 said:


> Well you can add a book to my tab! lmao...


haha! I don't know much of anything about publishing books


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

That is adorable! I'd buy it, if it was a book~


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Xiahko said:


> That is adorable! I'd buy it, if it was a book~


cool u too?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

BittersweetEmbrace said:


> haha! I don't know much of anything about publishing books


I worked for a publishing company here for several years.. They aren't that special lol. I can help you find one to talk to in your area.


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

american_pit13 said:


> I worked for a publishing company here for several years.. They aren't that special lol. I can help you find one to talk to in your area.


cool! can you?


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

I wish I had this much drive when I was your age. You're definitely going places. Keep it up.


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

aus_staffy said:


> I wish I had this much drive when I was your age. You're definitely going places. Keep it up.


Haha thank you! Drive, haha!! Yay i'm an American Pit Bull Terrier! I got drive! :woof:


----------

